
Mighty Buildings Makes Stylish, 3D-Printed Prefabs Starting at $115K - atlasshorts
https://www.dwell.com/article/mighty-buildings-3d-printed-prefab-homes-90f88bd6
======
atlasshorts
Amidst the pandemic-fueled housing boom, newly launched company Mighty
Buildings offers an attractive solution to the nation’s lumber and labor
shortages: 3D-printed homes that can be built with 95% fewer labor hours at
twice the speed of conventional construction.

